# The Perfect House (Confession)



## MW (Nov 22, 2011)

I see a man who builds a house,
he works hard night and day.
He wants it perfect for his spouse,
all done a certain way.

When it’s complete he then inspects
and feels it’s not quite right.
He doesn’t know in what respects –
in breadth, in length, in height?

He knows perfection can’t be found,
yet perfect it should be.
So all is chang’d up from the ground,
and chang’d imperfectly.

For many years he’s work’d so long,
yea, more than any man.
He’s made sure there is nothing wrong
and all is made to plan.

So changes were made ev’rywhere,
an ever-changing house.
But no one ever dwelt in there,
no not even the spouse.

-- Rev. Matthew Winzer


----------



## moral necessity (Nov 22, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you, Matthew. It provokes in a good way.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 22, 2011)

very nice


----------

